# AK....."MMmmm Donuts....."



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Boxing Day/Week at Aquatic Kingdom - mmm.....Donuts.....The 'stand out' items for me were the donuts. I'm fairly certain I recognize the geography (Kendari) and source. Nice, healthy colourful specimens -25% off; not too shabby. Aqua-vitro for 50% off, can't go wrong!

P.S. - despite the boxing day crowd....service and staff were very nice and friendly.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I have to agree the staff were awesome(even though it was super busy and a giant rush in at 9 am) the staff were ready to help and were pleasant to deal with (Expecially Brent who was upset when I finally needed help and didn't ask him. He was a pleasure to deal with )

I had money to spend(hubbys bonus and Christmas money) and was waiting for George off here to show up.

I looked and looked and looked around the store while I was waiting(and knew about the wad of cash I was carrying) 

I ended up picking up one of the doughnuts Taipans talking about (one that he was debating on going back on the weekend for actually) and a couple other things. 

I am quite suprised Taipan hasn't posted anything forsale yet though since he had no room for the one he bought!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone sleep on this forum?....... 



damsel_den said:


> .....I had money to spend(hubbys bonus and Christmas money).....
> 
> I wish I had this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

We don't sleep, we just wait


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Remember she's pregnant so she does what she wants


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Remember she's pregnant so she does what she wants


Lol I'm not pregnant anymore! I popped on the 4th! (Or else I would have been eating doughnuts )


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

She's not pregnant anymore...and I'm pretty sure she STILL does what she wants....regardless.



altcharacter said:


> Remember she's pregnant so she does what she wants


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep. I do what I want and buy what I want lol
My doughnut looks so nice ! though I think I'm going to have to re-arrange everything


----------

